# radeon x300 overclocking...



## Gee (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi, i'm a new member here... I recently purchased this pc which came with a ati radeon x300 vcard. I tried ATITOOL to overclock the vcard. But it says the default is 325 for core and 200 for memory. I thought the memory for the x300 was 400mhz? Is there something i'm missing? Why does it read 200? 

Thanks.


----------



## ADV4NCED (Mar 21, 2005)

The card uses DDR (Dual Data Rate) RAM, which means that for every clock cycle the RAM can read/write 2 bits of data, as opposed to 1 bit. Thus, its true speed is double its rated speed.

So in affect, your card has 200* 2 which gives you 400Mhz which is correct.


----------



## Gee (Mar 21, 2005)

Oh ok, thanks for the info. 

How come i could increase the mem to 313 (i.e 626mhz) When on this test it only got clocked to 490mhz max? But i could only clock the core to 440mhz max but on that test he managed to get 500mhz? I don't get it. And are 256mb ATI radeon x300 meant to have a fan? Cuz i cant seem to find one on mine.

Thanks.


----------



## ReconCX (Mar 21, 2005)

better cooling, different company, different memory, or just plain luck... all vid cards are different.


----------

